# Favorite Wild Animals?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What are your favorite wild animals? Mine are wolves, panda's, and pretty much any big cat.  Oh and I also love polar bears!!! 

For ocean life, my favorite is the killer whale.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Mine would be tigers, orca's, oraguntan's, wolves..and so much more lol


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I love apes. LoL, gorillas are they apes? I have loved them since before I can even remember. I used to look out my grandparents back window into the darkness and tell my grandpa that theres gorill la la las out there when I was around 4yrs old.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Gorrilla's are different than apes, but I am not sure how. I think it's an alligator/crocodile thing.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

My favorite is tigers.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

jayandlacy said:


> I love apes. LoL, gorillas are they apes? I have loved them since before I can even remember. I used to look out my grandparents back window into the darkness and tell my grandpa that theres gorill la la las out there when I was around 4yrs old.





Shes Got Heart said:


> Gorrilla's are different than apes, but I am not sure how. I think it's an alligator/crocodile thing.


 Hominoidea or anthropoid apes - tail-less primates 
Includes gibbons, orangutans, chimpanzees, bonobos, gorillas, and humans
Modern species evolved from same ancestral stock that produced humans
DNA evidence indicates divergence from human line 5-7 million years ago
DNA of chimpanzees and humans is 98.4% similar
Similarities in the proteins hemoglobin and myoglobin indicate that the chimpanzee is our closest relative 
Hylobatidae - Gibbons - The most primitive branch of the tail-less apes 
Pongidae - Orangutans, chimpanzees, bonobos, and gorillas
Hominidae - Humans


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am a Roo person. Having been able to raise many Kangaroos myself I love them and appreciate them as wild animals.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

My favorite wildlife animal is a Raccoon, I raised some when I was younger and I loved it, I also, like owls and any big cat


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I loooove and obsese (sp) about alligators,crocodiles,and anything in the related families.I don't know why,it's always been this way with me since I was a kid.They are my favorite animals of all and if I could work with them, I would.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Hominoidea or anthropoid apes - tail-less primates
> Includes gibbons, orangutans, chimpanzees, bonobos, gorillas, and humans
> Modern species evolved from same ancestral stock that produced humans
> DNA evidence indicates divergence from human line 5-7 million years ago
> ...


*I guess this would help clarify. There are prosimians in the primate order which are tree shrews etc and then there are anthropoidea which are monkeys, apes, and humans * 
*Monkeys *
*New World monkeys or Ceboidea - not involved in evolution of humans 
*
*Includes spider monkey, capuchin, and marmosete Most are small and have prehensile tails. The oldest fossils are Oligocene from South America.*
*
*
*Then there are Old World monkeys or Cercopithecoidea which are baboons, mandrills, macaques, rhesus monkeys, and Barbary ape. Their nostrils are close together and directed downward like in humans. Their tails are not prehensile. *


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great info, very interesting. thanks for posting pitbullmamanatl


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

This is a hard question. I have a hard time saying one or two things are my favorites of anything. I love each animal for its own uniqueness. I saw a fox today and my heart got just happy. He was so beautiful and in good shape too. I see Ravens everyday on my way to work I know that my day will be just fine as they are watching over me. The Bear omg to see a bear is a wonderful thing I like knowing that I have one down the road makes me feels safe. The wolves, the dear, the chipmunk all are special and very dear to me.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

alligators,wolverines,and any and all snakes.
I also like the bonobo monkey.or the dwarf chimpanzee.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *I guess this would help clarify. There are prosimians in the primate order which are tree shrews etc and then there are anthropoidea which are monkeys, apes, and humans *
> *Monkeys *
> *New World monkeys or Ceboidea - not involved in evolution of humans
> *
> ...


Damn mama!!!!! You are on it!!! To the OP, snakes ( cause I raised many), monitors, and THE GREAT WHITE SHARK, there is no creature I fear more.


----------



## Coiler (Nov 12, 2010)

Reptiles in the wild are awesome.. but my favorite wild animal(s) would have to be the Wolves and Mustangs that we get around here. Nothing more amazing the hearing wolves howl or seeing a herd of mustangs running free.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Tigers, hands down. They are amazingly beautiful and powerful animals. 

I also love all manner of birds, I think they are comical. Most people see pigeons and think "rat with wings" but I like to watch them when I am walking from the bus stop to work and they are fricking hilarious! Something about birds just makes me smile.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Damn mama!!!!! You are on it!!! To the OP, snakes ( cause I raised many), monitors, and THE GREAT WHITE SHARK, there is no creature I fear more.


LOL putting that Historical Geology degree to use!! Knew it would come in handy some day. lmfao


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Bald eagles nuff said.and penguins lmao


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> I am a Roo person. Having been able to raise many Kangaroos myself I love them and appreciate them as wild animals.











Definitely kangaroos.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Cougars
Lions
Tigers (all kinds)
Leopards (all kinds)
Bermese and Rocks Pythons
Boa Constrictors
Crocodiles
Tarantulas, Goliath Bird Eating spiders, Camel Spiders
Hawks, Eagles, Komodo Dragons, abyssal zone dwelling creatures
Great White Sharks, Leopard Sharks, Whale Sharks....


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Wild women, they are animals too


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Wild women, they are animals too


I always had a thing for wolves and leopards.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Wild women, they are animals too


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks mama (saying this as I hit my knuckles with a ruler), I'm a baaaad boy


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> I always had a thing for wolves and leopards.





Saint Francis said:


> Thanks mama (saying this as I hit my knuckles with a ruler), I'm a baaaad boy


Rawr! ....................


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I am an animal fanatic... White tigers are my absolute favorite... Wolves are gorgeous but where I live they are pretty common and scary in person... Sharks are fascinating to me... Birds any type of bird I'm into it... I google everything to find out what I'm looking at.... I feed all the wildlife around me year round...


----------



## SDOGZ122 (Dec 3, 2010)

Wolves & Big Cats


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i like the specialists,... like bats, dolphins, porpoise, orcas. aye aye's, bombardier beetle,
venomous snakes and spiders. all raptors, wolverines, leopard seals, great whites, the big African 5, cheetahs, gibbons, ooohh yes, & and the a.p.b.t.

and a special shout out to the wackiest creature of all, the duck billed platypus.
also the worlds only true poisonous mammalian. (males only)


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Black Bears & Penguins


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Harpy eagles...check'em out!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

Worms...awesome animals...


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Pitbulldk said:


> Worms...awesome animals...


Ewww... Worms gross me out LoL... They are cool & do a great job keeping the soil fertilized. But do they qualify as an animal?

Harpy Eagles are friggin sweet... But Black Bears & Penguins are still at my top... Oh & the Blue footed Bubi


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Ewww... Worms gross me out LoL... They are cool & do a great job keeping the soil fertilized. But do they qualify as an animal?
> 
> Harpy Eagles are friggin sweet... But Black Bears & Penguins are still at my top... Oh & the Blue footed Bubi


Well...actually my favorite wild animal is the great white shark...

but I thought worms sounded funnier...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Pitbulldk said:


> Well...actually my favorite wild animal is the great white shark...
> 
> but I thought worms sounded funnier...


LoL...

Everytime I here worms I think of the Robin Williams move, JACK... The part where they eat the worms...eeww >.<


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


>


That's the one! Thanks T'nisse I've always been fascinated with birds of prey. The monkey eating eagle is also a fav of mine. These raptors are big and stealthy thru the jungles.


----------

